# First Of May



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Dmitri Shostakovich's `First of May', his Third Symphony in E Flat Major, written for chorus and orchestra, is inspired by dates on the Russian revolutionary calendar. It is an energetic and flippant composition. It is quite thrilling though not being high on spiritual fervor.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've always thought that Shostakovich's more "political" symphonies (2, 3, 11, 12) deserve so much better in terms of recognition. Considering the circumstances and their reasons to exist, better music of the sort is impossible to find. Yes, as pure symphonies they can't compare with 5, 10, 7 or 8 (or even 1 for that matter) but they're still arresting and quite enjoyable.


----------

